# What do You Say When You Get Ridiculed For Cubing



## skarian (Aug 11, 2009)

I am constantly being ridiculed by everyone outside of the speedcubing community, especially for practicing my 7x7, so how do you all respond when people call you a geek etc. People always say why R U cubing, I usually say "Cause I can"


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

skarian said:


> I am constantly being ridiculed by everyone outside of the speedcubing community, especially for practicing my 7x7, so how do you all respond when people call you a geek etc. People always say why R U cubing, I usually say "Cause I can"



I don't.
None of my friends cube but when I bring them to school and solve them people are so interested in it .


----------



## turtlecutches (Aug 11, 2009)

skarian said:


> I am constantly being ridiculed by everyone outside of the speedcubing community, especially for practicing my 7x7, so how do you all respond when people call you a geek etc. People always say why R U cubing, I usually say "Cause I can"



Well I have never come into that situation. =P but solving a rubiks cube takes a regular mind and not a genius. anyway I would say that I can do something you couldnt do in 20 years and in like 35 seconds. =P


----------



## phases (Aug 11, 2009)

"Cuz I feel like it."

"Why do you care?"

"Would YOU care to solve it? It requires a little brainpower."

... I dunno. I'm 30.. at this point all my peers/coworkers/family/friends just say "oh wow, those things always baffled me. Can you do it?" And then I say yes.

I'm (generally) past the point in life where people ridicule for anything. Every so often a friend will rag on me a bit for fun, but then I'll remind him of his man purse and he shuts up.



Seriously though. It doesn't matter what other people think. If they give you a hard time, screw 'em. Just do what you want - and be decent to people around you - and things will work out fine.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 11, 2009)

When they say thats easy I hand them a 2x2.
When they say geek I saw who gives? And then I compare it to a sport they do. They spend time getting good at that and I spend time getting good at cubes.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

Depending on the person (girl or guy, and for girl there are 2 sub-categories (attractive and unnatractive)), I may say **** you or just put my cube away and change the subject.


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2009)

jcuber said:


> (girl or guy, and for girl there are 2 sub-categories (attractive and unnatractive))



Shallow/sexist much?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2009)

skarian said:


> What do You Say *When* You Get Ridiculed For Cubing


you're assuming that we all get ridiculed for cubing?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 11, 2009)

shelley said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > (girl or guy, and for girl there are 2 sub-categories (attractive and unnatractive))
> ...



meh, it's a guy thing....


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> skarian said:
> 
> 
> > What do You Say *When* You Get Ridiculed For Cubing
> ...



Are you desie37?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > skarian said:
> ...



lmao.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 11, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



AHahAhaha, funny indeed.

Rubik's exer, i strongly dislike you because of how blatantly stupid you are.
You cant do things on your own, and you annoy others.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Exactly. The only difference between my reaction to an attractive and an unnatractive girl is what I say _after_ changing the subject...


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 11, 2009)

I usually just shrug and blow it off, because I know that they deep-down are envious of how we can solve it.


----------



## Escher (Aug 11, 2009)

jcuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Wow, nice.
EDIT: I mean, what if the 'unattractive' person's actually really nice and the 'attractive' person is totally different to you?

[on-topic] 
I normally just take it on the chin, and say that it's just something I do when I've got nothing else to do (and used to say that I did it instead of homework). I normally make jokes about it to show that I'm not over-obsessed and hyper-defensive about it, and that usually gets people on my side. I find it's the people that make little digs initially that get more interested in it in the end than those who are impressed but passive.


----------



## brunson (Aug 11, 2009)

I have forgotten how much it sucks to be young. I'm not looking forward to my kids having to put up with all the idiots and posers in school. I'm sorry you guys still have to get through it, but don't worry, it gets better.

I don't get ridiculed for cubing, but I think that's because I'm usually around grown ups.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Aug 11, 2009)

if i do,which i don't very often,i reply:
oh yes,i have no life because i can do something you can't,nice reasoning [sarcasm]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2009)

I get it all the time at school. It blows, but I just ignore it, put on a blindfold, and make some comments about 'your mom, a blindfold, and fast finger tricks.' That usually shuts them up


----------



## Weston (Aug 11, 2009)

if i do, which is kinda rare, i say something to the effect of
"well **** you!"


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been called a geek my whole life.

If I'm defensive about it (like I don't like the person), I'll say "I'd rather be a geek than an idiot"

If it's a friend of mine that's giving me a hard time, I just say "Whatever man, You watch TV for hours, I play with cubes for hours. We each have our own thing"

But to be fair most people that talk to me about it aren't kids either. They're adults, so they tend to just go "Oh, you can do that thing? I always used to peel the stickers off/Take it apart/Get frustrated and put it down/used to be able to solve it once/never could figure those things out/could get 2 colors/5 colors/4 colors/whatever"

I guess it depends on who is doing the rediculing and what relationship they have to you. 

It still sucks that they're drawing negative attention to you, but that's the way it is. 

If someone told me "You have no life" my response is usually "It's not that I don't have a life, it's just mine doesn't consist of harassing other people who are smarter than others." 

If someone says "You need to get a life", they likely don't understand the dedication it takes to get really good at something and no response tends to be the best. 

Unless you're feeling fiesty lol


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 11, 2009)

I was never ridiculed For cubing; it's not cubing that gets you ridiculed. People who want to ridicule you for whatever reason would do so whether you cube or not. When I first started cubing, some of my friends joked that I have no life and some strangers like to pretend that they have an uncle who can solve it in 10 seconds OH in the 60's. Mostly I just get ignored or get some positive remarks.

One thing I noticed is that is you concentrate on the cube and lock up a lot, you look nerdy. But if you just casually solve it OH and barely looking at your cube, most people think you are really cool.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 11, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> I always used to peel the stickers off/Take it apart/Get frustrated and put it down/used to be able to solve it once/never could figure those things out/could get 2 colors/*5 colors*/4 colors/whatever"


wait, what?

i usually make jokes about it, people tend to call me a geek because of cubing (especially at school), in that case i shrug and ignore them. those few which are interested, i usually teach them layer by layer when theres a little time. they often come back to me and ask questions, look for help or something - that motivates me teaching others.


----------



## It3ration (Aug 11, 2009)

I tell them it's a drug.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 11, 2009)

jcuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Hot girls like it when you're nice to their not-so-attractive friends. Trust me on that one


----------



## phases (Aug 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



Trust him on that one.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Are you desie37?


you're kidding..right?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2009)

I throw my second sharpest cube at them. The first sharpest I use to pound their heads until they bleed.


----------



## goatseforever (Aug 11, 2009)

Stop hanging out around 13 year olds problem solved.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Are you desie37?
> ...



He isn't ^_^

*Runs off to get list of pointless threads and posts started and made by RE.........*

*Fatal Error, Character Maximum reached, unable to post*

XD


----------



## teller (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy answer: "Because it's FUN." And then I try to seduce them with my cross-only cube (no other stickers)--no beginner can resist giving it a try.

I remember being that young. It sucked. Hardest part about being that age is that you tend to take everything personally, when in fact it's usually not about you, not fundamentally.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

brunson said:


> I have forgotten how much it sucks to be young. I'm not looking forward to my kids having to put up with all the idiots and posers in school.



I seriously LOLed when I read that. 

Can I steal some of the responses in this thread? I don't have any, and it's rare that I go into a public place without being heavily ridiculed. Then again, it's rare that I go into a public place at all...

I still don't realize why we get attacked for cubing. What's wrong with it? It's not harming anyone, and it it a source of joy to those who are serious about it.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

Everyone is usually interested. They just are usually jealous.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 11, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> I've been called a geek my whole life.
> 
> But to be fair most people that talk to me about it aren't kids either. They're adults, so they tend to just go "Oh, you can do that thing? I always used to peel the stickers off/Take it apart/Get frustrated and put it down/used to be able to solve it once/never could figure those things out/could get 2 colors/5 colors/4 colors/whatever"



My response to the sticker thing: You sure had a lot of time. You can just take the pieces out and arrange them back again so that it's solved... (Ownage pause)
I say this after I solve a cube so that I emphasize how much more practical just solving it is 

I could get 5 sides is the best one though.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

jcuber said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Um. Actually I think Shelly pretty much hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 11, 2009)

Me and a few cubers were at an outdoor mall. As we were leaving, a group of about 7 teenagers (mixed with boys and girls) were sitting at a table. One guy yelled some stuff about geeks/nerds/losers to us so I turned and faced him and blatantly told him to eat a **** (male reproductive organ). His reaction was silence, and we continued on our way.

*Most ridicules I/we mostly ignore, but this one was too good to pass up.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 11, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> Stop hanging out around 13 year olds problem solved.



I'm 12, so don't make comments about age...

I don't get many negative comments except on the internet so I don't have many responses prepared... I'm pretty good at thinking up witty arguments on the spot though...


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> Stop hanging out around 13 year olds problem solved.



Yes! Exactly! +43,252,003,274,489,856,000!


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > skarian said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA :fp

There's a link under her profile that you can click to see her Youtube, so clearly she is not Desie37. 

anyway, I don't really get ridiculed for cubing. Most people I've encountered think it's cool that I can solve a cube. They even tend to be impressed despite the fact that I'm not that fast. I'll occasionally get something like "you must have no life", but I'll kind of just shrug that off. 

Actually, a close friend of mine, upon learning that I started cubing, started making fun of me and said that Rubik's cubes were stupid and gay, but I think he was just screwing around with me. Obviously he was just jealous that I can solve one and he can't...


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 11, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I throw my second sharpest cube at them. The first sharpest I use to pound their heads until they bleed.



Was that some sort of monkeydude1313 reference (the blue dodo cube)?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Stop hanging out around 13 year olds problem solved.
> ...



That's insulting. I am offended.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > goatseforever said:
> ...



Okay, sure, it's a generalization that you may not (and don't, based on what I know about you) fit. But it's often true. In my experience people between the ages of 13 and 15 are jerks to me. I'm 14, and I'm sure I'm no different, but that just seems to be the general trend. Of course there are exceptions.


----------



## brunson (Aug 11, 2009)

Hippie.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

phases said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



I do trust him, I'm still nice to the unnatractive girls, but nic_er_ to the attractive ones if you know what I mean.

No one can post that I don't have experience, because I have had girl friends. Not trying to be over-defensive here, I just had an inkling that someone might try to bring that up.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> phases said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Yes I can actually, because you're 12


----------



## mark3 (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> phases said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



You should trust him, thats how I got to date out of my league. Just work your way up the ladder. 



JTW2007 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



Not really. Yes on the shallow part, but your assuming that he is nicer to guy, which I would bet is not the case. I'm always much nicer to girls just on priciple.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 12, 2009)

To be honest knowone cares that i cube. So i dont say anything.


----------



## Kian (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> No one can post that I don't have experience, because I have had girl friends. Not trying to be over-defensive here, I just had an inkling that someone might try to bring that up.



OMG GRIL ADVISE PLZ!?!?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Kian said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > No one can post that I don't have experience, because I have had girl friends. Not trying to be over-defensive here, I just had an inkling that someone might try to bring that up.
> ...



Nope. I'm keeping it secret so all the girls in the tri-state area go to me


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Yes, a _shallow_ guy thing.


----------



## skarian (Aug 12, 2009)

this isnt the thread i had inmind


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 12, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> To be honest knowone cares that i cube. So i dont say anything.



Same here, just leave your cubes at home and never talk about it and none of this will happen.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

Everyone thinks that amazing (because there are like, no other cubers in all of Manitoba, well, maybe a few) so they scramble and time me. And I try not to bring it up so I don't sound like a jerk"

[jerkness]Yea, and I just got a 19 second solve!! Look at how fast I am!!![/jerkness]

I usually don't talk about it unless someone else brings it up. I actually had a conversation about that last night with 3 of my friends during a bonfire. Good times...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Lol. I was joking. It is very true, though. A lot of kids in my grade annoy the hell out of me.

anyway...I don't usually bring my cube to school or anything, just because if I started solving it, it would be a "distraction" and I'd have it confiscated. I used to cube a bit on the bus, but not really now. No one called me a nerd or anything, at least not to my face (but maybe for different reasons...), but I did felt kinda bad when people praised me.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 12, 2009)

For me, if they ask why I'm cubing, I just say

"It's fun! Let me teach you the Sexy Move!"


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 12, 2009)

i always carry a cube with me, as long as it fits in my pocket, backpack, jacket, etc.
and it always does.

i pretty much only take it out when i'm 1)alone, 2)with friends and we have nothing to do, or 3) in a crowded public place where people usually dont talk to random strangers.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 12, 2009)

same here


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Aug 12, 2009)

In two times I've been ridiculed, I've said:

"It's fun being a geek!"
"The life *I do* have, gets me $150 a month from making YouTube videos about it!"

Note that these responses could be worked on, but it's what I've come up with on the spot.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

When people tell me that I don't have a life (after they've just learned that I speedcube), I just say, "What are you talking about? I just showed it to you."


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm gonna use that.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

It's yours.


----------

